# Excel - Dateien gleichzeitig bearbeiten



## ava99 (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

habe einen Server mit Win xp drauf. Dieser fungiert als Server. Darauf sind meine Excel-Dateien. Kann man an einer Excel Datei gleichzeitig arbeiten  sodaß es der andere sieht, das was daran gemacht wurde, ohne daß ich dieser zuvor abgespeichert habe ?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus 


Grüße
ava99


----------



## NatureBoy (23. November 2005)

nein dies ist bisher noch nicht möglich, so weit ich bescheid weiss...

aber die redmoner (microsoft) haben angekündigt dass dies mit der neuen Office Version möglich werden soll


----------

